# WW1 Royal Navy Reserve and Fishery Reserve



## jp1885

Hi, first time poster, on the cadge for some information 
I'm researching the WW1 service of my wife's ancestors, namely her grandad RGE Kennington and his father AE Kennington.
Thanks to Ancestry's current free viewing of naval medal rolls, I have found the following:-

RNR
Name:	Robt G E Kennington
Medal or Award:	Victory Medal, British War Medal
Service Year:	1914-1920
Service Location:	Europe
Campaign or Service:	World War I
Service Number:	1001/Sbd
Rank: Dk boy (I assume deck boy?)

Fishery Reserve
Name:	Arthur E Kennington
Medal or Award:	British War Medal
Service Year:	1914-1920
Service Location:	Europe
Campaign or Service:	World War I
Service Number:	9731
Rank: Ck (I assume cook?)

Purchasing a digital copy of Arthur's medal card off TNA also shows that he was awarded the Mercantile Marine Medal.
Robert later served in WW2 (again in the reserve I assume) and was on the trawler Laforey when she sank in 1954.

Both gentlemen worked on the trawlers out of Grimsby.

Is there any way of finding out what vessels these men served on during the Great War? Apparently the Fleet Air Arm museum has records for the RNR, but not the Fishery Reserve.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello and welcome,
Is this him? http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D8500143
Regards
Hugh


----------



## jp1885

Hi Hugh, thanks for replying!
Yep, that's him - I downloaded that do***ent yesterday


----------



## Hugh MacLean

I also take it you have this: http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D8530083

You are correct that the RNR records are held at the Fleet Air Arm museum and TNA.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jp1885

Hugh MacLean said:


> I also take it you have this: http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D8530083


Actually I hadn't - shows how new I am to this research lark - so thanks very much for pointing it out!


----------



## Hugh MacLean

You're welcome.


----------



## jp1885

Well now I've got downloads of the naval service records for the two Kenningtons from the National Archives...

Arthur's record shows him as serving as cook on the trawler Fortuna. A quick search on the internet shows that this vessel was requisitioned for the Fishery Reserve in 1917 and Arthur joined the crew in 1918. Looking at other ship's logs on the internet, some encountered the Fortuna on her way to/from Iceland.
Alas, while she survived the first world war, she was sunk by German aircraft during the second one, with the loss of all hands.

Arthur's son Robert's record shows a number of vessels and shore stations between 1917-19 on the second page thus:- HMS Pekin (shore station at Grimsby?), HMS Victory (shore station at Portsmouth?), HMS Brilliant, HMS Idaho (shore station at Milford Haven?), HMS Egmont (Malta or Chatham?) HMS Caesar, back to HMS Egmont and lastly back to HMS Victory.

Could anyone give me a potted history of these stations/vessels or any photos that I can show my father in law (his son?)


----------



## jp1885

Actually, re-reading Robert's record, the vessels are not prefixed with HMS, so I suppose being based in Grimsby some could be converted trawlers as opposed to RN vessels or shore bases?


----------



## Hugh MacLean

JP,

These records usually give the name of the parent accounting base and the sea-going draft is sometimes recorded in brackets or vice versa. It is also true that in a lot of cases the accounting base is shown and there is no mention of any ships. So although the record may consist of "Stone Frigates" (shore establishments) the seaman would have spent much of his time on actual ships be they converted trawlers or warships.

If you wish to put up the do***ent I would be happy to cast an eye.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jp1885

Here you go Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean

JP,
HMS PEKIN auxiliary patrol shore base at Grimsby 1907-19.

HMS Brilliant 1915 Depot ship Lerwick.
23 April 1918 scuttled as a blockship during the Ostend Raid. 

HMS AMBITIOUS (Depot ship, Shetland Islands)
Some detail on HMS AMBITIOUS and HMS BRILLIANT here: http://archive.org/stream/shetlandsrollofh1920shet/shetlandsrollofh1920shet_djvu.txt
Drill down near the end.

HMS IDAHO (Depot ship, Milford Haven)
HMS EGMONT (Depot ship Malta)
HMS CAESAR Majestic class Battleship - http://www.naval-history.net/PhotoWW1-01bbCaesar1MQ.JPG
In 1918 she went into dock in Malta and was refitted as a depot ship.


(Motor Launch) ML430 (Can't find anything on her at the moment) 

I can't work out the name of the hired trawler marked up next to HMS BRILLIANT looks like MOSANA? MORANA? HOSANA? I can't see any WW1 era trawlers fitting that name but perhaps something to look into.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jp1885

You sir are an absolute star! Thanks for that - my wife and father in law will be very interested in this, plus there are still a couple of mysteries for me to look into!


----------



## jp1885

Could the hired trawler be the Moravia GY1018? http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/2010/06/s-t-moravia-gy1018/


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Well done, I do believe you have cracked it, now for ML430 .

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jp1885

Hmm.. the only reference I can find to ML430 is here - http://www.naval-history.net/WW1NavyBritishMLs.htm which lists it, but says 'no other details'. Well at least we can add the detail that she was working around Malta!

I notice a few references to 'T.R.V. 2' - what does this stand for?


----------



## Hugh MacLean

I can't work out the the meaning of *T*.R.V 2.

The R.V.2 would be an RNR service certificate - every RNR rating would have an R.V.2 number.

**edit** My best guess at this time would be 'by *t*ransfer of R.V.2' 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Hugh MacLean

A bit more on the R.V.2 - The R.V.2 is the certificate of enrolment in the Royal Naval Reserve issued by the Registrar General to seamen, firemen, engine-room artificers, probationers etc, on being approved for acceptance into that body.

Please see the attached which every rating would have. The bit I have blanked out would be his R.V.2 number or otherwise his RNR service number.
Regards

Hugh


----------



## jp1885

Cheers Hugh - that makes sense.

I notice that, from being listed as serving on the trawler Moravia (attached to HMS Brilliant?) the rest of his postings down to HMS Egmont is appended with a 'ditto' mark in brackets. Does this mean that he was still on the Moravia all the way to Malta? Or maybe HMS Brilliant?

I believe I may have found a photo of the Moravia thanks to Google (see attached)


----------



## oilkinger

TRV also stands for Torpedo Recovery Vessel.


----------



## jp1885

Thanks! So the phrase 'by T.R.V. 2' in his service record could mean that he was transported to his next posting via a torpedo recovery vessel number 2 or somesuch?


----------



## Hugh MacLean

jp1885 said:


> Thanks! So the phrase 'by T.R.V. 2' in his service record could mean that he was transported to his next posting via a torpedo recovery vessel number 2 or somesuch?


Sorry I disagree on the above.

T.R.V.2. is in the context of do***entation.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jp1885

That's fair enough - I (by my own admission a landlubber) am certainly not going to argue with the experts! 
I suppose transporting someone by a torpedo recovery vessel isn't going to make much sense.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

jp1885 said:


> I notice that, from being listed as serving on the trawler Moravia (attached to HMS Brilliant?) the rest of his postings down to HMS Egmont is appended with a 'ditto' mark in brackets. Does this mean that he was still on the Moravia all the way to Malta? Or maybe HMS Brilliant?


I would doubt it but the record is difficult to read. It shows him leaving HMS BRILLIANT (HT MORAVIA) on 26/1/1918 and transferred HMS AMBITIOUS on 27/1/1918. Then he goes to HMS IDAHO then HMS EGMONT. 

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jp1885

Cheers Hugh. I think that's about as clear a picture as we'll get. Just got that pesky motor launch to sort out!


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello JP,
Just to clarify the T.R.V.2 query. Have been doing a deep search of my files and I have come across a reference to same in relation to mobilisation where it states to bring your "R.V.2. Book or T.R.V.2 Book". So this proves that we are taking about RNR do***entation in the context of the service record you have.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## jp1885

Thanks for digging that out Hugh - another query put to bed!


----------



## jp1885

Well I hope you all had a great Christmas!

I hope to start work on a family WW1 website soon, and was wondering if anyone had any photos of the Grimsby trawler Fortuna (as mentioned above).

Happy new year too!


----------



## DAVIDJM

I have the book BRITISH WARSHIPS 1914-1919 by F J Dittmar and J J Colledge. On page 136 is the history of the ML ordered for the royal navy.

9 May 1915 fifty wooden hull motor launches (ML1-50) was ordered by Canadian Vickers on behave of the admiralty to the American company Elco of Bayonne followed on 8 June 1915 for 500 (ML51-550).

They were sent to Montreal for assembly then shipped 4 per ship across the attlantic.

ML1 – 50	34 tons, 39 gross, 75 –12 – 4 ft petrol 440 bhp = 19kts 

ML 51 – 550	37 tons, 46 gross, 80 – 12 ¼ - 4 ft petrol 440 bhp = 19 kts

Armement	1 - 13pdr (later 1 3pdr instead) Depth charge, crew of 8

Most were sold as job lots after the war

I hope this will help

david


----------



## jp1885

That's great - thanks very much David!


----------



## jp1885

Another quick question regarding Arthur Kennington and the fisheries reserve - when, for example, the trawler Fortuna was requisitioned, would the crew go along with her, or would the powers that be crew her with volunteers of the reserve? In other words, would Arthur have worked on the Fortuna before WW1?


----------



## Hugh MacLean

The trawler 'FORTUNA' would have been taken into the Fishing Reserve in May 1917 when the Admiralty issued a WO placing all remaining British fishing vessels into the Fishery Reserve. Many of the modern trawlers would have been requsitioned into the RNR (T) section as minesweepers but others would remain fishing.

The crew would have moved with their ship into the Fishery Reserve and I would not discount the possibility of Arthur having served on this vessel before.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## gil mayes

Broadly speaking, all trawlers taken into the Fishery Reserve on 29 May 1917 remained with their owners and crews and continued to fish but under the White Ensign. See Dittmar & Colledge 'British Warships 1914-1919' P.214.
Full history profile of FORTUNA (123567) (GY140) at www.fleetwood-trawlers.info.
Gil.


----------



## jp1885

Thanks very much Gil!


----------



## jp1885

Sorry Hugh, I missed your reply - thanks also!


----------



## jp1885

Quick question - The Fortuna was fitted with "1-6pdr HA (in house aft) & W/T"
The 6pdr is I assume a 6 pounder Hotchkiss (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QF_6_pounder_Hotchkiss)? What would the HA stand for?
W/T = wireless transmitter?


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Jp,

HA = High Angle. You can also get HA/LA which is High Angle/Low Angle.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## jp1885

Thanks mate!


----------



## jp1885

Hi all,

I've been do***enting my families' WW1 research on a blog, and thanks to your help I've been able to write some good entries on the Kennington lads mentioned above.
You're more than welcome to take a look - it's at http://myfamilyww1.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello JP,
Excellent job - well done! Thank you for the mention.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## ernestjames

Hugh
Could I ask a few more questions about the R V 2 certificate.

For the RV2 number you have blanked out does the letter follow the number?

Is there any information on the reservist's civilian career within the certificate?
I understand, for instance, that when a merchant seaman, who was also a reservist, was discharged, then the discharge details were entered in the RV2 certificate. This would make it similar to a discharge book.
best wishes
ernestjames


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello ernestjames


ernestjames said:


> For the RV2 number you have blanked out does the letter follow the number?


Yes, in the case of this particular number it's the letter B.


> Is there any information on the reservist's civilian career within the certificate?
> I understand, for instance, that when a merchant seaman, who was also a reservist, was discharged, then the discharge details were entered in the RV2 certificate. This would make it similar to a discharge book.
> best wishes
> ernestjames


I am sorry I don't have the actual book but I can tell you some information about them. 

I am not sure if they hold details about any civilian career but I would agree with you that it is very similar to a discharge book. For example: All engagements or discharges of reservemen employed in the foreign trade, is to be made in this book, and the half-yearly record of employment of men employed in the Home or Coasting trades, may also be entered, permanent change of address or removal to another Registrar's district should also be entered, at the time the entries are made in the R. V. 2.

If you need a breakdown of the type of information held in the various pages of these books let me know.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## ernestjames

Hugh
Thanks for your quick reply.

I would be very grateful if you would give me a breakdown on the type of information held in the various pages of the RV2 book.

best wishes
ernestjames


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Sorry for the late reply to this.

Pages 1 and 2 contain a description of the reservist, certificate of enrolment, and date of same. 
3 and 4, name of home district, district consecutive number, and full postal address. 
5 and 6, a record of traveling expenses paid or provided for. 
7 to 12, a record of drill and training in the Navy undergone by the Reservist, and of the Retainers paid to him. 
13 to 36, services of Reservist in foreign-going merchant vessels. 
37 to 42, special appearance of Reservist before a Registrar or Consul abroad, for any other purpose than engagement or discharge or for payment of retainer, i.e., to report change of employment, half-yearly appearance, etc. 
43 and 44, service in Royal Navy when called out by Royal Proclamation. 
45 and 46, occasional service in Royal Navy other than regular training, and remarks of Commanding officer, respecting service or training. 
47 and 48, extracts from the regulations for guidance of Reservist.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## ernestjames

Hugh
Thanks for the reply, which I appreciate. 
I think it should have been called the RV2 book rather than the RV2 certificate. I didn't realise there were so many pages. 
I suspect that the contents of the RV2 certificate were periodically transferred on to the individual's RNR central record card. 
Thanks again for the information.
ernestjames


----------



## ernestjames

Hugh
One more request that I forgot to make last time.

Could you let me know the year the R V 2 card was issued. I assume that it was the same year that the individual re-enrolled in the RNR.

best wishes
ernestjames


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Sorry ernestjames, I am afraid I don't have the actual book, so I don't know the answer to that one.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## ernestjames

Thanks for the quick reply Hugh.
ernestjames


----------

